# Mullet



## HuntinJake_23 (Sep 26, 2017)

Down here at St. George Island and there are schools of mullet by the thousands(pretty good size too), but they won't bite anything I throw at them. Question 1: how do you catch them? Question 2: are they worth keeping to eat?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 26, 2017)

You need a good cast net. Some of my friends down there are getting coolers full of them right now. Not much roe yet but the mullet are fat. I need to get some to fry and also to smoke.

Fresh mullet are as good to eat as any fish that swims.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Sep 26, 2017)

We use to snatch with stiff cane poles and treble hooks.
Not sure if that is legal now.

Nick is right, fresh 1.5 to 2 lb. mullet filleted, mealed and fried can't be beat.   Fry up the back bones too.  South Georgia Hors d'oeurves.


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Sep 26, 2017)

Great I will see what I can do about catching some!!


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 26, 2017)

Bow and arrow works too......


----------



## Bream Pole (Sep 26, 2017)

mullet are delicious.  If filet off bone and skin can be frozen with success.  You can sit for hours with a small cork and hook baited with a piece of worm and nothing.  Then all of a sudden you can't keep them off you hook.  For that reason I have only targeted them once and that for only an hour or so.  Caught a couple of nice ones as starting to leave.  Had to go and couldn't stay.  If you can throw a cast net you can get a cooler full.


----------



## twtabb (Sep 27, 2017)

Caught some last night in cast net until dolphins came in and started feeding on them. St. Andrews Bay


----------



## grouper throat (Sep 27, 2017)

Snatch hook (big treble) works best if you cannot throw a big net and to me is much more enjoyable. The weighted kind seem to penetrate and hold easier if you can find them there.


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 27, 2017)

mullet are vegans ..... best way to catch is as Nick said with a cast net ....

catch a cooler full you will not be disappointed in them ....


----------



## jcbcpa (Sep 27, 2017)

We used to go to the St. Johns River every Oct/Nov and bait them up with cow pellets and catch cooler fulls on little red worms. Great fun to catch especially when the row gets big and the fish are heavy. Hurricane last year( forget the name) messed up our fishing dock.
My favorite fish to eat in the fall and winter.


----------

